# Win 10 Pro - IIS, what is it for?



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

Win 10 Pro comes installed with IIS (World wide web puiblishing service) visible in services.msc. It does not seem to be a full install of IIS as I can't see any folder for hosting web pages. Does any one know what is it used for ?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

FWIW I don't have that service listed in a clean install of 10.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Are you using Windows 10 Pro ?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmm. Mine is an upgrade from Win 7 Ultimate. But I don't remember having ever installed IIS before on that before. 

Do you also have Message Queuing service? And Windows Process Activation Service?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If those are the names I should see Services.msc I don't have either of them.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Running W10 Home upgraded from W7 Home Premium, SP1.

FWIW, I have World Wide Web Publishing Service, Message Queuing and Windows Process Activation Service.

Based on the description when I hover my cursor, I strongly suspect the last two are related (at least on my machine) to either Skype or Viber, both of which I have installed. I didn't look when I only had Skype, so I can't say for sure which--although possibly both, as they both have instant messaging. I suspect WWWPS is connected with them too, although the description isn't as clear as with the first two.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

That is strange. Because World Wide Web publishing service is the IIS server and that used to be bundled with Pro editions or above in previous edition of Windows.


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Maybe it's coming bundled with the IM apps now? IIRC I saw that MS is working with one or other of them when I read the comments in Store.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is wikipedia talking about Windows Process Activation Service:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Activation_Services

And here is wikipedia talking about Microsoft Message Queuing: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Message_Queuing


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

Interesting. Thanks for the links. I can't remember whether I was required to update/install anything else when I installed Skype or Viber, but that may have happened. I don't know how else they could be there.

These services can't be coming automatically with W10, or managed would also have them, wouldn't he?

I'm afraid I just don't know enough about them to figure it all out.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

They could be linked to Skype, I haven't installed it.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

So, from what I understand from the Wikipedia links above, it doesn't have anything to do with Instant Messaging. Besides, I don't have Skype. And I also don't have Viper. So it's a mystery to me why I have these 3 services installed. So I disabled them all. Doesn't seem to affect anything.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

IIRC I read there could be a connection with making one's own Website. Could that apply ? Possibly carried over from 7 ?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, I did have some html files I cooked up for a web site. But I have never installed IIS on Win 7 to test them out. I just use my browser to check them. Besides, from looking at Programs and Features > Turn Windows Features on and off, I see that the IIS was only partially installed and doesn't have the part for hosting.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Curiouser and curiouser.

I just checked and my clean install of 10 has none of the IIS stuff installed. Not sure if that helps or not !


----------

